# Home Depot Halloween Style Challenge on "The Shadow Farm"



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

A few months back, Home Depot invited me to participate in their Halloween Style Challenge. I was given a 'mystery box' and a gift card and was asked to design a space with a Halloween theme. True to my yard haunter roots, I went with my front yard. Read the post here and be sure to check out the complete series which includes the work of other members of this forum.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot stuff! Nice layout! Love the lantern pumpkin!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would have known this was your display even without your name attached to the thread - that scarecrow's head is classic dave the dead style

Using jackos as suspended lanterns is a great idea. Ours always sit on the ground, but hanging some from shepherd's hooks adds vertical dimension.

So sorry to hear you might not be seen as the Scary Man by the neighborhood kids after this:googly:


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Very very cool.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Man, that's one store that I go to all the time in our little town and yet they don't have that type of contest here!.......oh by the way that's a pretty cool prop!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

wow, that looks like a pro shoot, very well done.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Dave, that was outstanding! I loved the article and with what you did with all of your supplies that were given to you. So creative!


----------

